# IVF after sterilisation



## Natasha35 (Jan 15, 2014)

After having had 10 miscarriages and 3 live births the consultant came to me and said my body had been through enough and wasn't it about time I got sterilised.  We were quite shocked by this but thought he knows best.  At the time we weren't planning on having anymore children, so I guess we let them push us along in this direction.  They quickly pushed the operation along and before I knew it my tubes had been cauterized.  Anyway 6 years later and we are desperate to have another child.  The drs made me feel guilty about wanting another child when I have had 3 already and have 4 step children that I treat as my own.  Why should we feel guilty about wanting another child?  Who has the right to turn around and say someone has enough children?  Well we looked into having my sterilisation reversed (privately) but looks like theres only a slim chance it can be done due to the length of my tubes remaining so IVF looks like our only option.  We have about £6,000 saved at the moment to use for treatment.  In the UK we are looking at one cycle of treatment for that price but we have found a clinic in Budapest with very good English reviews where we could have 2 or possibly 3 cycles of treatment for that amount.  Has anyone else had IVF after sterilisation or had IVF abroad?  Would love to hear from you all xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

If you go to the bottom of the homepage there is a section called Europe and International, there should be a thread support for the clinic you want to use.

Good luck

X


----------



## Natasha35 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you x


----------

